# The Truth to Benchmarking.. Why does a higher OC lower the score?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

so my first statement i wanna state is that i know that there is alot more to a phone then its benchmark number and alot of people say is its for bragging rights and so forth....

that said....

why does a higher clockspeed FEEEL alot faster, but significantly lowers my benchmark score??? I went from 5200 at 2.1ghz and it felt like a rocketship.. snappy as hell... to a 6900 going back down to 1,6ghz.... 1.5 dropped the score to 6700.... soo now im gonna try for 1.7

The whole range in the score is strictly in the CPU score field........ Sooo why is this??? is 2.1 ghz slowing me down even though it feels much faster??? Or is this whole benchmark app a big heap of lieing sh*t???

Whats your take???


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've never seen an overclocked cpu produce lower scores like that.

I'm guessing the benchmarking app is not setup properly for the hardware/software you are running or something.

Edit: I guess it's possible that the extreme overclocking could just be too much for your cpu. It's falling over itself, so to speak.
Editedit: & yes benchmarking is junk for the most part


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> so my first statement i wanna state is that i know that there is alot more to a phone then its benchmark number and alot of people say is its for bragging rights and so forth....
> 
> that said....
> 
> ...


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I've never seen an overclocked cpu produce lower scores like that.
> 
> I'm guessing the benchmarking app is not setup properly for the hardware/software you are running or something.
> 
> Edit: I guess it's possible that the extreme overclocking could just be too much for your cpu. It's falling over itself, so to speak.


now im upping the Freq slot each test to see if there is a drop point..... there is a 5 minute cooldown before each test..... 1.7 brought it up now to 7200,.... testing 1808mhz now

EDIT:: 7350 at 1.809ghz.... going for 1.890ghz....

sooo is my objective for optimum performance to find that drop off level ??


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> now im upping the Freq slot each test to see if there is a drop point..... there is a 5 minute cooldown before each test..... 1.7 brought it up now to 7200,.... testing 1808mhz now


Overclocking will only be beneficial up to a point. I ran TONS of tests on 4 benchmarking apps with the GNex. The only frequencies that gave me the same cpu to performance ratio was 1200mhz & 1350mhz. Under or over that & your cpu to performance ratio takes a giant dip.

So raising the cpu to 1350, an increase of 12.5%, gave me a 12.5% increase in performance. I forget the rest of the values, but it wasn't good for anything under 1200 or over 1350.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

dropped at 1.890ghz .... score dropppped to 6397.....

soo am i best using 1.808ghz as my max freq?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah benchmarks are worthless. if the phone feels faster and performs better then over clock it. don't base anything you do with your phone on a number that some app assigns it. the app might not support dual core or be broken for whatever reason. it means nothing.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> yeah benchmarks are worthless. if the phone feels faster and performs better then over clock it. don't base anything you do with your phone on a number that some app assigns it. the app might not support dual core or be broken for whatever reason. it means nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


But what brkshr said.... couldnt it just FEEL faster to the touch, but really after heavy usage, im getting throttled down due to the heat???


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> But what brkshr said.... couldnt it just FEEL faster to the touch, but really after heavy usage, im getting throttled down due to the heat???


Heat could definitely be a factor. I go by feel & not benchmarks.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep in mind that just because you're phone isn't crashing doesn't mean you're stable. Whether it's throttling due to heat or due to correcting errors, once you get to a speed/voltage/temperature/etc. that your phone can't *really* handle, your scores will go down.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Keep in mind that just because you're phone isn't crashing doesn't mean you're stable. Whether it's throttling due to heat or due to correcting errors, once you get to a speed/voltage/temperature/etc. that your phone can't *really* handle, your scores will go down.
> 
> Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


Im just gonna keep it a 1.8 where it ran optimal without being throttled...... for shits and giggles.. put it at 2.1 and threw it in the freezer imediately... it threw out a 9500 benchmark..... lmao..

soo clearly heat is the issue and anything over 1.8 is throttling down..


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

Does the s3 have CPU temp throttling like the nexus?

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a way to tell how many times the cpu has been throttled?

I know with Imoseyon's gnex kernel, you could type 'checkt' in terminal & it would tell you how many times it's been throttled. So it should be possible.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

